# Did South Korea reach Japan in technology?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Did South Korea reach Japan in technology?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

In terms of what? As far as consumer electronics go, I would say yes. The major Japanese companies have mostly thrown in the towel on consumer electronics. Sony is still involved, but others like Sanyo, Sharp, JVC, Toshiba, and so forth have mostly given up on consumer electronics and have other companies (usually Chinese/Taiwanese) make electronics with their name on them. In some cases, their names are even licensed to other companies to make electronics. Samsung and LG, OTOH, are now very strong names in consumer electronics (especially with phones and home video) and probably rival the reputation that Sony and Panasonic had in the 1980s and 1990s. It should be noted that there are some strong Chinese/Taiwanese brands in consumer electronics as well. 

The profit margins on consumer electronics are often low so it's not a surprise to see Japanese companies bail on that segment. I suspect that South Korea's government may give Samsung and LG some favorable laws/subsidies which help their businesses. Although the profits may not be great, it can be a sense of pride for a country and a marketing tool. Perhaps Japan feels they no longer need this marketing boost from CE.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

So not so much the North?


----------

